# 2001: A Space Odyssey USS Discovery



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

This is a 12" long USS Discovery I bought off @bay years ago (I think from our own John May), it's actually pretty detailed considering the command module is about the size of a quarter. It also had a steel rod cast in the spine to keep it from sagging. I did the paneling with a bunch of grey acrylics thinned down to almost a wash over the light grey primer. I think it came out pretty cool, it's hard to get a good picture of a long skinny kit of this size!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very nice job, Scott. :thumbsup: 

Too bad this kit is no longer available. It's another that I'd love to get my hands on.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Good job,Scott! The cockpit looks like it is lit. Is your base the Monolith?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Is your base the Monolith?



Doh! 

I should have thought of that, that would have been a _cool_ idea!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

How long would it be if the command module was the size of a ping pong ball?


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Surprise! Surprise!
Comet made a 12" Discovery back in the day.
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/other/ps_pred.htm
I wonder how they compare?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

This put the idea in my head at 6:30 this morning... I'm going to work up some plans for a 6 -FOOT Discovery. Yeah, the wife will love it!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Surprise! Surprise!
> Comet made a 12" Discovery back in the day.
> http://www.starshipmodeler.com/other/ps_pred.htm
> I wonder how they compare?


Perhaps that's why he's no longer selling it, then. Good on him.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Definitely an iconic ship. Great job!!!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Steve Mavronis said:


> How long would it be if the command module was the size of a ping pong ball?


It's a guesstimate, but I'd say roughly twice the size of this one, or about 24". 

I'm sure somebody can work it out exactly and prove me wrong.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I've always had the fantasy of scaling up one based on a ping pong ball since I was a little kid! Around 2 feet plus or minus a few inches would be a good size though. One of these days....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

There's an excellent set of drawings in "The Spaceship Handbook" so you can jimmy the scale to fit whatever parts you have on hand. The 60 or so storage/whatever modules could be a pain, but you could whip out a few trapezoidal strips on a bandsaw and start from there.
Andrew


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm thinking some simple pattern/mold making. Three pieces per section, so pattern three modules, RTV mold and resin cast. Base it on aluminum pipe for larger scale, heavy gauge piano wire or brass tube for smaller.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just what do you think you're doing, Rouge...


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I"m sorry, spe, I see no further purpose in this conversation.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Uh... What's goin' on, fellas?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Uh... What's goin' on, fellas?


Open the pod bay doors, JEFF!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm sorry, Scott. I can't do that.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Dai-sy, Dai-sy...give...me...your...an...swer...true...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Perhaps you should consider taking a stress pill....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It's full of stars.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The script says STARS, Roger!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

*XD-1 Forum*

Hey folks,
Don't know if it would help you out, but a few of us have put together a forum specifically for the Discovery and you are welcome to stop on by!

http://cmk15.proboards92.com/index.cgi

It was initially designed around the Captain Cardboard, ultra-limited -run, partial-ship kits: the Command Module and the Antenna Module.
(Please note that the Captain is not currently taking further orders on these particular kits any longer.)

Over time, the forum has opened up to include the Lunar Models version and some scratch built parts that some folk have made.

We would all like to hear your tales of this ship and invite you join up and post some of your work! We would like to develop this forum into THE site one goes to for all things X-ray Delta 1.

Thanks!
ModelMan


----------

